

Ask HN: If Security by Obfuscation is bad, why does Google Drive do it? - marcamillion

When you share an item with someone, Google creates a unique link for that resource and person.<p>We always hear that security by obfuscation is bad - but can it really be that bad given that Google Drive does it?<p>I just shared a folder with someone and in the email it says this:<p><i>This email grants access to this item. Only forward it to people you trust.</i>
======
minimaxir
That's not what security by obfuscation means. As long as the unique URL token
is sufficiently unique, then there is no issue.

~~~
marcamillion
Sorry...meant Security by Obscurity.

